# Photos from today's Cabin Fever Swap Meet, Eden, N.C.



## robertc (Feb 26, 2012)

Eden, North Carolina: Cabin Fever Swap Meet was a great success today thanks to Rich (richtrix), Shane, Tony (tpender3) Steve (steve k) and all of those who attended.  Special thanks to Jesse Meeks for allowing the meet to be held in his auction building. Also a special thanks to John (JD56) for traveling the longest distance who made the 4.5 hour one way trip from Norfolk Va. to attend. Everone enjoyed putting faces with the cabe names and recruiting new members. Attached are a few photos of the show. Special note: A Spring Show is already being planned. We'll keep everyone posted. 

Robert


----------



## jd56 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Thanks for the great time*

I really appreciate the wife for giving me her blessing to get away from the house cleaning....yeah all my scattered bike stuff in every room. I wouldn't have missed it with or without her blessing....see Dave I can be tough with the wife too....sometimes.

Here are a few more pics. Those RatRods were awesome too. Jody did a great job on them. I'm amazed he's only been doing it for a short while.

Lets do a South East Coast ride soon.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 26, 2012)

I enjoyed myself. I'm just glad that we didn't have to wait from October until May to get together.


----------



## Steve K (Feb 27, 2012)

*Cabin Fever Swapmeet more photos*

Thanks Richie/Shane/Tony/David/Robert for organizing the event. Great to see everybody and meet some new people and to put a face to the name of some fellow Cabers. A special shout out to those that traveled some pretty good miles to make the show...John, Kevin, Eric to name a few.
Truly enjoyed the day and seeing the quality and diversity of bicycles...but most importantly the people and the sharing of information.
Looking forward to the May event.
Steve K


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 27, 2012)

*Eden  swap meet*

I had a really great time at the meet.Thanks richie and everyone who put this together.And it was great talking to all the cabers.See you in the spring.    Kevin


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 4, 2012)

_Ok some how I missed this show. When and where will the next one be?
Drew_


----------



## Budeebro1 (Mar 4, 2012)

May 12th. There is also a show going to be one is charlotte on the 19th


----------



## robertc (Mar 5, 2012)

*Here are a few more details*

The 3rd Annual Eden (North Carolina) Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet and Show will be held Saturday May 12.  The show and swap meet will be held both inside and outside of the Jesse Meeks Auction building located at 223 The Boulevard in Eden. We expect this to be the largest and best show yet, with show awards, games and new this year a vintage bike ride. Richie (richtrix) will be sending out more details in the near future. Please let your friends or anyone you know that has an interest in antique/vintage bikes about this show. Any questions please send richtrix a private message here on the cabe or call Richie at 336-552-9844 This show is Free for all!!!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 24, 2012)

*can't wait!!*

Just a few weeks away. I got the OK to avoid the yard work that weekend and break away for the show. Bringing a couple bikes to sell and show off my Astro.
Am looking forward to the ride. Wearing my Cabe t shirt of course.
It'd be nice to talk the wife into going. She still doesn't see the thrill in the Classic bike thing...yet.
She did enjoy riding the boardwalk last night on her nice 65 Astroflite. She especially enjoyed people pointing and commenting on her beautifull antique bike. I'm not giving up on her yet.
JD


----------

